# Help! I think I need a change! (warning; lots of writing & pic heavy)



## lizardprincesa (Jun 24, 2008)

*****


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 25, 2008)

If you want long hair, I'd suggest using a deep conditioner weekly to keep it healthy and to get regular trims.  I know that sounds counter intuitive, but regular trims keep hair healthy and will encourage it to grow.  You might also try taking a Biotin supplement.  It helps with health of hair, skin and nails.  My hairdresser and I both swear since I've been taking Biotin that my hair grows much faster and is thicker (I don't have those baby wisps anymore - they've all grown into real hairs!).  My nails are also much stronger.  I hope that helps you!


----------



## keirii (Jun 25, 2008)

Weighing in different options, I think it would be great to invest in a quality wig.  I know it may sound somewhat silly, but you can have gorgeous long locks in any color you want, then take it off whenever you (or your hubby) want your natural hair (which can gain back strength, since it won't be dyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Anyways, that's just my 2 cents


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 25, 2008)

Oooo how fun!  I agree with Purrtykitty about the trims and a good weekly conditioning.  I've been pretty brutal with my hair in the last year, and those things have really helped mine.  I think you would look gorgeous with a very dark cherry red color (burgundy).  It will still be dark, give you a change, and I just know it would look beautiful on you.

P.S. So glad to hear things are moving forward again with Leo's therapy!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 25, 2008)

AHHH you are so pretty! And sweet! did you get my reply to your PM by the way? you never responded...

Also, what about vitamins? The hair, skin, and nails ones. I've heard a lot about them and there is different types out there; worth researching.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_...did you get my reply to your PM by the way? you never responded..._

 
*Oh, Brittni, Thank You! I *loved* your PM. I'm sorry. I've been bogged down by *stuff* but have been thinking of you & meaning to reply. I don't like to rush when I write PMs to sweeties! 
Never fear....you will soon hear more from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Somebody else here is owed a PM, too... sorry. ladies. I'll be back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 25, 2008)

You have some really lush hair.  You probably just need a good haircut to give it some bounce.  I don't know what products you use, but they can make all the difference in the world for your hair.  A hair dresser can advice you on what to use to bring out the best in your hair.  I would use a diffuser on your hair to further bring out that natural glorious curl you have.  After drying it with a diffuser, you could touch up a few areas with the curling iron to give your hair some smoking spiral curls.  

Sending nuturing thoughts to you and your precious family...


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Oooo how fun!  I agree with Purrtykitty about the trims and a good weekly conditioning._

 
*Yes! I know....thanks for the reminders. I've been trimming off the little wispies myself...but need to have a pro do it.*​
 Quote:

  I've been pretty brutal with my hair in the last year, and those things have really helped mine.  I think you would look gorgeous with a very dark cherry red color (burgundy).  It will still be dark, give you a change, and I just know it would look beautiful on you.  
 
*Be good to your hair. We can be so so brutal to ourselves for the sake of Beauty...You are sooo sweet! I've been Burgundy several times & *loved* it...I guess I was stressed & saw the Blue-Black first. Burgundy actually makes more sense for me in lots of ways...Thank You, sweety!*​ 
 Quote:

   P.S. So glad to hear things are moving forward again with Leo's therapy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
* 







*

*1/2 hour 1x a week...yes, it's something. Thank You 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He is determined, & will do everything in time, with or without help. He's such a character 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I truly appreciate your supportive words!
*
*I owe somebody else a PM,too. You'll be hearing from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx*

*






*​


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 25, 2008)

Opps, I almost forgot to mention about color.  I wouldn't do an all over color unless it was done professionally.  Those boxes can be misleading.  I have seen disasters and people will spend more trying to fix that.  It's worth getting something done right the first time.  I think multicolors of a warm brunette color, chestnut, and halos of  ribbons of burgundy would look splendid.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_You have some really lush hair.  You probably just need a good haircut to give it some bounce._

 
*You're a doll. Yes, a trim....
It's finally almost 1 length after years of layering.*​
 Quote:

  I don't know what products you use, but they can make all the difference in the world for your hair.  A hair dresser can advice you on what to use to bring out the best in your hair.  I would use a diffuser on your hair to further bring out that natural glorious curl you have.  After drying it with a diffuser, you could touch up a few areas with the curling iron to give your hair some smoking spiral curls.  
 
*Hairdresser...tough when it's a choice between making time for the dentist or the hairdresser...$, too. *
*Thanks so much for your advice! Products I use are for damaged & curly hair, & they're not the most...expensive...but seem to work. I try to use products which don't have alcohol. I have a diffuser, but I rarely blow it dry.  As for a curling iron, I used to have one, but I think I left it in England 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had more time for me...good ideas, tho...I will keep them in mind. Thank You.*​ 
 Quote:

   Sending nuturing thoughts to you and your precious family...  
 
*& I send you peacevibes & the very same. Thank You xxx*

*PM owed to you, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 25, 2008)

i used to dye my own hair and it was always dry and brittle.  i switched over to salons, and it was slightly better.  then i found a salon that used goldwell color. and i cant even begin to explain the difference!  my hair is soooo much healtheir.  i have blond hair and i get low lights. and they last twice as long as other brands,  so if you ARE going to dye i suggest lookin ginto goldwell (maybe you can buy it and do it yourself?)   i also suggest biotin supplements! my hair is definetly healthier since i started taking them.  i also looked into ac-11  which is a supplement thats supposed to help hair growth.  i will check back after i have been using it a bit to let you know how it works.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_If you want long hair, I'd suggest using a deep conditioner weekly to keep it healthy and to get regular trims._

 
*Yes! Thax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do use a deep conditioner about 2x weekly. As for regular trims, I usually  do it myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hair generally doesn't grow very long (except when I was preggie.) I have a few strands which hit mid-back, but the rest is a bit shorter...*

 Quote:

  I know that sounds counter intuitive, but regular trims keep hair healthy and will encourage it to grow  
 
*no, you're *right*. When I've been able to keep up with professional trims, my hair has always grown better, stronger, & longer.*

 Quote:

  .  You might also try taking a Biotin supplement.  It helps with health of hair, skin and nails...  
 
*





 I've been taking a Biotin supplement for years. I take 5000 mcg 2x a Day...my nails are growing.....

I think some of the challenge is nutrition. since I'm a vegetarian, one who often doesn't have time to cook the appropriate balanced meals, my nutrition suffers. I'm trying to eat more fish & legumes...

   Thanx so much for replying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx
*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *keirii* 

 
_Weighing in different options, I think it would be great to invest in a quality wig.  I know it may sound somewhat silly, but you can have gorgeous long locks in any color you want, then take it off whenever you (or your hubby) want your natural hair (which can gain back strength, since it won't be dyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Anyways, that's just my 2 cents_

 
*no, it doesn't sound silly ! Thanks for your comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do have a long Morticia-looking wig, made of human hair. My eBay mannequin, Emily, has usurped it from me, & hasn't wanted to return it for 2 years! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sorry....I'm in a silly mood.)  i've been able to do all kinds of things with that wig, ie various styles)*

*       I may actually  take that wig back from Emily, give it a good wash, add it a little curl so I don't look completely like Morticia Addams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & put  her on my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I'm going to make time for this one Night soon. Thank You! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx*​


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 25, 2008)

brazillian keratin treatment.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 25, 2008)

I think your hair looks gorgeous the way it is.

I would just deep condition it a ton, and if you really want to go a different shade I'd go to a salon where it's less damaging.

For deep conditioners, I love TIGI Bedhead's Dumb Blonde ($16 at salons) and Wella Deep conditioner ($5 at Sallys Beauty Supply).

Hope this helps in any way.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 25, 2008)

I would definitely go with a leave-in conditioner. Also, I think taking Biotin is helpful because my mom's hair was slightly damaged and it was a bit thin. When she started taking Biotin her hair grew pretty fast, and her hair was much thicker.


----------



## prettybaby (Jun 25, 2008)

OK, you have great hair, its a very nice texture all curly like that. I have curly hair too, and am a hairdresser so I have tons of advice..... 1 your hair grew longer while prego cause you were prolly taking some type of pre natal pills. Those pills are amazing, and you can still take them while your not expecting, makes your hair, nails and skin glow! They are just full of so much good stuff. Plus having a baby takes soo much out of a girl, thats sometimes hard to get back (vitamin,nutrition,etc). (side note:my mom actually lost teeth after having kids,it took soo much out of her)
 2 curly hair is by nature harder to keep moisturized, causing more damage, just naturally. what i mean by that is that the scalps natural oils (sebum) have a harder time getting to the ends of the hair to do the job of naturally conditioning, which is one of the reasons why so many curly hair grls have great, beautiful soft hair closer to the scalp and dry, brittle breaking, discolored ends. I would say pass on a couple of  new shadows, and spend on some good shampoo and conditioners. you really want to find something thats not made with fruit waxes and veg oils, as they coat the hair shaft and create a buildup, that over time causes mmore dry, brittle hair that is way more prone to breakage.
 3 about the color. take it back to the store and get your money back. the go over to your local beauty supply store, pick the color you want (if you do finally choose to color your hair) and get a 10 vol developer. (5vol if they have it), then just follow the directions. the problem with store brands is that they have the highest level of ammonia which you can prolly guess does the most over all damage to your hair. you prolly wont be able to purchase color lines like goldwell without a cosmotology license, but thats okay, you will still get better results. oh, and before I forget, when coloring your hair, do the root (closest to your scalp) first. then 10-15 mins before you wash apply to the ends. the ends are always the most porous and have a tendency to take darker that what you expect!
 4 haircuts. you need them. at least every 2 months. what i have learned is that the more you cut it, the more it grows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. usually if you cut .5in, it will grow back close to dbl to over compensate. also strange enough, it seems to me that ppl somehow have a genetic make up that says about how long their hair will grow, then it stops. I know, pretty weird, huh?

   well anyways, i know that was a lot of info, but I hope something I said helps!! Good luck, and remember that as stressed as you may be now, one day there will be none, and your gonna miss this!!


----------



## prettybaby (Jun 25, 2008)

p.s. a good reconstructive deep conditioning treatment is always good, like 1-2x wkly. not so much hot oil treatments tho.!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettybaby* 

 
_OK, you have great hair, its a very nice texture all curly like that._

 
*Thank you! That's so sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
  Quote:

  I have curly hair too, and am a hairdresser so I have tons of advice.....  
 
*





 I am honored. Your hair is soo pretty, *and* you are a pro!*
*.....& i can't really afford to go to a hairdresser right now, sad as it seems...*​
  Quote:

  1 your hair grew longer while prego cause you were prolly taking some type of pre natal pills. Those pills are amazing, and you can still take them while your not expecting, makes your hair, nails and skin glow! They are just full of so much good stuff. Plus having a baby takes soo much out of a girl, thats sometimes hard to get back (vitamin,nutrition,etc). (side note:my mom actually lost teeth after having kids,it took soo much  
 
*yes, yes, & yes! Men don't really have a clue (well, maybe they do....mine does...now.) I've had *tremendous* hormonal fluctuations since my son was born. My teeth have actually been affected, as well (not only due to hormones, but due to lack of time, good insurance coverage,etc)*​ Quote:

    2 curly hair is by nature harder to keep moisturized, causing more damage, just naturally. what i mean by that is that the scalps natural oils (sebum) have a harder time getting to the ends of the hair to do the job of naturally conditioning, which is one of the reasons why so many curly hair grls have great, beautiful soft hair closer to the scalp and dry, brittle breaking, discolored ends.  
 
*Wow! You have given me a few pieces of information I didn't actually realize before....you are amazing! Thank You! *​ Quote:

  I would say pass on a couple of  new shadows, and spend on some good shampoo and conditioners. you really want to find something thats not made with fruit waxes and veg oils, as they coat the hair shaft and create a buildup, that over time causes mmore dry, brittle hair that is way more prone to breakage.  
 
*You are so very kind to take the time for writing this. I'm sure it will help not only me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Quote:

    3 about the color. take it back to the store and get your money back. the go over to your local beauty supply store, pick the color you want (if you do finally choose to color your hair) and get a 10 vol developer. (5vol if they have it), then just follow the directions. the problem with store brands is that they have the highest level of ammonia which you can prolly guess does the most over all damage to your hair. you prolly wont be able to purchase color lines like goldwell without a cosmotology license, but thats okay, you will still get better results. oh, and before I forget, when coloring your hair, do the root (closest to your scalp) first. then 10-15 mins before you wash apply to the ends. the ends are always the most porous and have a tendency to take darker that what you expect!  
 
*...I am listening to you. I hope I can go to a beauty supply store soon.....*if* I still can't resist coloring. (I better ask my hubby to hide the 
one I bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had no idea about doing the ends last, either. You are really cool! I don't have a license, tho....Mabe this near-obsession will pass & I'll take your advice & get some *good* shampoo & conditioner.

* Quote:

    4 haircuts. you need them. at least every 2 months. what i have learned is that the more you cut it, the more it grows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. usually if you cut .5in, it will grow back close to dbl to over compensate.  
 
*mine used to be like that...sigh...*

 Quote:

  also strange enough, it seems to me that ppl somehow have a genetic make up that says about how long their hair will grow, then it stops. I know, pretty weird, huh?  
 
*This is the absolute truth in my family. Most of us have curly or wavy hair, *
*on both sides. The  only one who has long hair is  a glamorous cousin on my dad's side....but she's worn long, dramatic wigs for as long as I can remember. My *maternal* grandma says she wore a hat to school when she was a tiny girl, because she was embarrassed about having wispy, sparse hair.   

*​ Quote:

      well anyways, i know that was a lot of info, but I hope something I said helps!!  
 
*
only *all* of it helped xxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you!!*

 Quote:

  Good luck, and remember that as stressed as you may be now, one day there will be none, and your gonna miss this!!  
 
*i know....I wouldn't change much about my Life...I'm on my path....*and*...I think I thrive on stress....or maybe I don't know how to live without
it! lol....Thank you so much for your very kind & informative words.....I am *positive* you've helped *many* people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

*

*xxxCherylFaith, sending you HeartVibes​*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I think your hair looks gorgeous the way it is._

 
*That is sooo sweet! You helped *sparkle* make my Day. xx

*​ Quote:

  For deep conditioners, I love TIGI Bedhead's Dumb Blonde ($16 at salons) and Wella Deep conditioner ($5 at Sallys Beauty Supply).
Hope this helps in any way.  
 
*Thank you soo much. Yes, you *did* help. xxxCF*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_i used to dye my own hair and it was always dry and brittle.  i switched over to salons, and it was slightly better.  then i found a salon that used goldwell color. and i cant even begin to explain the difference!  my hair is soooo much healtheir.  i have blond hair and i get low lights. and they last twice as long as other brands,  so if you ARE going to dye i suggest lookin ginto goldwell (maybe you can buy it and do it yourself?)   i also suggest biotin supplements! my hair is definetly healthier since i started taking them.  i also looked into ac-11  which is a supplement thats supposed to help hair growth.  i will check back after i have been using it a bit to let you know how it works._

 
*Yes, i would probably have to do it myself. Let me see if I can get ahold of Goldwell. Biotin, I'm taking (I think I mentioned it in another post?) but *please* let me know how ac-11 works?
I thank you so much for your reply! xxxCF*


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 28, 2008)

late to the game on this one... 
but I have long hair; although I've never colored it (like my color!) I have suffered some damage with it, as it is long.... 
A little bit of a cut on the dead ends goes a long way.  Your hair color, I like!  Give it some time and TLC and you'll be happy!

I personally have loved Ojon, as a deep conditioning treatment (put it in dry hair, leave in as long as you can--I put it up in a bun for the morning once a week I am at home-- then shampoo out/condition as usual).  

Also, I love and highly recommend JF Lazartigue hair vitamins... you can get these at blissworld.com and although slightly expensive, the little red jar looks fab on your vanity (LOL) seriously though, I swear these have made my hair feel stronger and healthier--as a side note, it has made my nails grow fast and strong too!

Bless your little guy, you know my son also is a special needs baby!! I know all about "convincing" professionals to get the right assistance and care for him... stay strong!!


----------



## Cinci (Jul 28, 2008)

ive been bleaching my hair for about 13 years now... From light brown to platinum blonde.. So i've learned a thing or two about breakage lol..  

If you want to grow your hair long and avoid the much breakage, There's a few shampoo/conditioners i'd reccommend getting;

*Pureology Hydrate Shampoo and Conditioner* _or_
*S Factor - "Smoothing" Shampoo & "Serious" Conditioner*

Both products are amazing for making your hair soft and silky, without weighing it down.  They have made a huge difference in the dryness/breakage area as well.

They are a salon product, and therefore a little more pricey, so if you don't have acess to the beauty supplier, maybe you can find someone to do a CP for you? (I don't know what the prices in the US are, but the picked up a tub of the SFactor Serious conditioner for 45$ at the supplier...   and it has lasted me for over 3 months..  the tub is a much better deal...  I'm not sure what it retails for...)

Another strengthening shampoo.conditioner you could try is KPak Shampoo and Recontructor.  I used to use it before I found Pureology and SFactor..  It comes highly reccommened by all the hairdressers I've dealt with (and I seem to be surounded by them).


----------



## BenefitAddict (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a recipe that will save your hair!

Mix together milk, honey, and an avocado halve.
Put it on your hair and wait in the bathtub with a good book and a plastic bag on your hair. I know, it sounds ridiculous, and gross, but it's a lot better than blowing money on some Japanese deep-conditioning perm...


----------

